# My Simon!



## Leesa

:sadOn Thursday April 5 2012.....I lost my beautiful lil man Simon. I have been so so sad and him not being here is so hard to get use to. He had Squamous Cell Carcinoma under his tongue. This made it almost impossible for the lil guy to eat or drink in the last 3-4 days he was with us. Our vet (whom is an amazing vet) tried to shrink the tumor but it didnt work and was actually starting to rot in his mouth and it spread to his thyroid. the decision was a VERY VERY to say the hard one. She could of done surgery, but she said she couldnt take it all out and it would come back quickly. He probally would of lost most of his tongue and maybe even part of his jaw and came home w/ a feeding tube. I just couldn't put him through that:sad. I asked her what she would do if he was her cat and she said she have to say she would put him down......so thats what we did. I just wanted to honor My boy SIMON by telling his story! Thanks to all who read this, and if any of you ever dealt w/ this I would like to know your outcome! I just hope hes playing and running w/ his brother Spook over that rainbow bridge! ~~Thanks again LISA in PA
http://www.catforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4367&stc=1&d=1334523958

This is SIMON, by the way he was only 13 yrs old....


----------



## Dorky_GiGi

I'm so sorry to hear about your little guy. I've never had to deal with this myself, but as a cat owner I can just imagine what you're going through.

Simon was lucky to have an owner that loved him and who did the best by him, even though it was incredibly painful.

When a cat is truly suffering, the most selfless thing you can do is put them down. A lot of times, we are so hurt and emotional about the thought of losing them, that we can't see past our own pain to do what's best for our pet. As sad as this is, I'm happy that you loved him enough to let go and end his pain.

Now he's free, without pain...and forever in your heart.


----------



## Cat'sHouse

I am truly sorry for your loss. You did all you could and the final decision was the best for both of you. In Simon's case, it would have been terribly hard on him (and you) to have to undergo such extreme treatment. Knowing this doesn't make the loss easier to take however...Time will help as you remember the fond times you had.


----------



## feedmycats

You definitely did right by your handsome Simon. He was so lucky to have you in his life so that he didn't go through something like this alone, let alone go through needless pain and suffering. You were his angel. In time smiles and happy memories will outweigh the tears. Peace to you.


----------



## maggie23

*adorable simon*

thinking of you in this tough time, rhen. it's a heartbreaking decision a lot of us have had to make, too, unfortunately. we know what you're going through and you have our complete support. you were the best mommy he could have ever asked for. may Simon frolic to his heart's content at the rainbow bridge now. he was truly an adorable boy. :heart


----------



## Leesa

AWW.....thanks guys!! He was a pretty handsome boy! We all miss him so much!! My 19 yr old step-son came in the house today and said "this is sad". Simon was a VERY VERY good boy! He loved green olives and fetching pennies!! Thanks for understanding!


----------



## Victoriax

so so sorry for your loss but as the other's have said you made the right decision & your boy is now out of pain & at rest at the rainbow bridge.

my kitties are still only young so I have yet to suffer a loss as great as this but my heart goes out to you, your Simon was gorgeous xxx


----------



## robc22

You had a Beautiful cat......my cat passed a few weeks ago.......I know your deep, deep pain.......hang in there......keep busy.......I am making a scrap book of my cat......it helps........good luck......rob


----------



## Leesa

I'm so Thankful to u all..........But someone tell me...........How long till I quit crying everyday and missing him SO MUCH!! This really hurts my heart!! (sorry for being a crybaby!!)


----------



## maggie23

*we're all crybabies*

it will definitely take some time. there's no need to put a time limit on when you'll stop crying. i can tell you, though, that just yesterday i was able to look at some videos of our Kitty who passed on Feb 2, 2012, with a little more of an actual smile rather than all tears. the memories of her when she was happy and healthy are getting stronger. 

i like to think all our kitties would want us to be happy even after we've said goodbye. they would want us to share our love still with other kitties as much as possible. otherwise, our lives become wasted lives. loving another kitty was what saved me personally. we all need someone to care for and love us back. 

hang in there, rhen. you'll be okay. simon is watching out for you.


----------



## marie5890

HUGSSS to you. RIP to your special friend, Simon.


----------



## robc22

Rhen said:


> I'm so Thankful to u all..........But someone tell me...........How long till I quit crying everyday and missing him SO MUCH!! This really hurts my heart!! (sorry for being a crybaby!!)


Mr clyde's left the planet almost a month a go and I still cry every day......and I was a commercial fisherman for almost 30 years........so keep crying and don't let it bother you........atback


----------



## salsachick

Rhen, I cry for my Samson every day too. I don't think there's a magic number of days or weeks to reach before it's easier. We love our fur-babies so much it's not easy letting them go.

{hugs}


----------



## my5kitties

salsachick said:


> I don't think there's a magic number of days or weeks to reach before it's easier. We love our fur-babies so much it's not easy letting them go.
> 
> {hugs}


^^^This.^^^

It's been just over a year since I lost my baby boy, Smokey, and it still hurts. I think, in my case, that it's more guilt than anything. Just the wishing that I could have caught on sooner that my baby was wasting away, questioning the three women who fostered him for me when he couldn't stay here due to his FeLV/FIV+ status, noticing how pale his gums were getting. I noticed that he wasn't himself on January 9, 2011. He went into cardiac arrest on January 14, 2011, 12 hours after being taken to the vet earlier that morning.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I'm so sorry for your loss of Simon. He was absolutely beautiful.

I know how heartbreaking it is. I try to tell myself -- the cat actually had the easy road. They just fell asleep the same as when they fell asleep at home. We're the ones who have to endure the loss. We're basically taking one for the team, all because it was so valuable for us to have a cat in our homes. So I don't know, that makes me feel better. You're taking one for the team, so be proud of that.


----------



## Leesa

THANKS everyone! I have only join this site a few weeks ago and I already feel the pleasent vibe from you all!! Thanks a million!! You all made me feel a lil better!!~~Lisa


----------



## Leesa

Its been a whole month.............Y am i still sooooo sad??


----------



## robc22

Rhen said:


> Its been a whole month.............Y am i still sooooo sad??


It can take a long time.....seven weeks since Mr Clyde's passed and I think of him all the time and I still cry every day......you miss your boy very much... as I miss mine........


----------



## Nan

A month is not that long to grieve. He was a part of your family for a long time. It's just hard. It does get easier with time. A journal/scrapbook with pictures is a good idea so you can remember the good and fun times you spent together.


----------



## KittieLover

I am so very sorry for the loss of darling Simon He looked like a very well-kept cat and I am sure he had a great life with you!


----------



## Ted

Lisa, I'm saddened to hear of Simon's passing and I know (and hope) in time your pain will ease.

But for now, just let it happen. As others have said, there is no "rule" to how long you should cry.

You did the incredibly selfless thing by releasing him... he is no longer suffering. There's no greater gift than that.

I like Rob's idea... think about making a scrapbook of Simon's life. Scrapbooking is VERY therapeutic. Because, if you think about it, we take photos of joyful moments. What better way to relive them than to sort through them and remember. 

And with a cute name like "Simon", you can call the book "Simon says..." and each page could have a little title... like "Simon says... always sit on mom's lap when you get the chance!" and the photo could be of him on your lap.

That's just an example... but know that others share your pain and with time, the good memories of those 13 years will overshadow the bad memories of the last few months.

God bless.


----------



## Leesa

This is the most AWESOME site I have been on!! You all are so great!!! With that being said I am looking at pics and picking the good ones out to do something special! Although I still cry and miss him so very much, I have 2 others that need my attention and I owe them that much!! So Thank you all......I don't even know you and you helped me through a VERY sad time in my life!! ~~~~THANKS! LISA in PA!!


----------



## Charley Sullivan

Hope you are feeling better. It has been 5 months since I lost my Slugger. I am better but sometimes my heart still aches for him. I feel honored to have had him in my life for 12 years as I am sure you do with your cat.


----------



## Arianwen

Whatever age they are, it is never long enough - deep sympathies.


----------

